# Automatiser la gestion du Turbo Boost dans deux états



## rsnip (10 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de poster ce sujet car je souhaiterais créer une sorte de profil mobilité - basse consommation (à défaut d'être capable de créer une application) pour mon MacBook Pro i7 depuis la découverte de Turbo Boost Switcher.

En gros :
- sur batterie -> le Turbo Boost est désactivé (+ carte graphique intégré forcé)
- sur secteur on revient à la normal

Alors, j'ai tenté de me débrouiller :
Pour se faire j'ai utilisé Power Manager pour gérer le côté MagSafe branché ou non / lancement de script et application ;
J'utilise Turbo Boost Switcher pour gérer le Turbo Boost (et gfxcardstatus pour le basculement des cartes.)

Afin de ne pas devoir retaper mon mot de passe sans arrêt avec Turbo Boost Switcher, je lance l'application en Root en créant un évènement sur Power Manager :
sudo /Applications/Turbo\ Boost\ Switcher.app/Contents/MacOS/Turbo\ Boost\ Switcher

... en prenant soin de préciser dans l'application que je veux qu'elle désactive le Turbo Boost au lancement.

le hic, c'est le retour à la normal. Au début je n'arrivais pas à fermer cette application par killall appname.
Alors j'ai trouvé une ligne qui le fait, avec suffisamment de privilège (c'est ça qu'on dit ?) mais du coup, quand Turbo Boost Switcher est fermée brutalement, il laisse les paramètres de Turbo Boost tel que... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'ai tenté une fermeture automatisée avec automator sans succès, il ne peut pas le faire. La seule solution un peu crédible c'est d'enregistrer sa manipulation de fermeture, mais bon ce n'est pas terrible...

Si quelqu'un veut bien m'aider à finaliser ce profil (et le rendre peut-être un peu moins bricolage)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------

